# Ginger’s and my first batch of bunnies.



## Carla D (Feb 20, 2019)

Meet Ginger. I haven’t been able to determine if she’s a Mini Lop or a Holland Lop. I adopted her shortly after the new year. She was one of the two rabbits I adopted from my niece. She believed her to be pure breed but had no papers. That’s fine by me. She’s a pet and a producer of pet rabbits. This is a couple of weeks before we bred her with our not-so-small lion head/mini Rex mix.



Here’s the father to the soon to be released babies.


This is a video of her getting settled into her new quarters this morning.


----------



## Carla D (Feb 20, 2019)

When I went to the farm to do chores and check on her and the dwarfs she looked miserable. Downright grouchy. She had her “I can’t wait til this pregnancy business is done with. Don’t touch me.” face on. She’s always been a cuddle bug. Now she will only tolerate a couple gentle strokes along her side. I’m trying really hard to not disrupt her not so quite serene serenity right now. But she looks so miserable. I may be way wrong about this. I don’t think she’s going to make it all the way to Saturday which is day 31 for her. I’m thinking she’ll be a day early. Is that a possibility? She is over a year old, her first litter. But I don’t think she’s a year and a half old yet either. What are the chances?


----------



## Carla D (Feb 20, 2019)

Somehow I made two, possibly three threads that are almost identical. I only need one of them. How do I fix this problem?

This is the one I want to *keep*, if admin or someone else can delete the other two for me, please.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 21, 2019)

@Latestarter


----------



## Carla D (Feb 21, 2019)

*Possibly too graphic pictures.*

I’m not sure about Gingers condition or status. This might be a wait and see type of thing. To me she looks thinner in the back half. I looked through the kennel she’s in. I didn’t find any babies or signs of her having delivered last night-this morning. She’s still pretty grumpy. So pulled her out and gave her a look/see. She had no signs of having nursed, in fact she didn’t look to have any milk supply. I did look at her bottom. I’ve never really looked very close or this closely to my rabbits genitalia. I did take a picture. I’m not sure if what I’d seen were signs of her having delivered anything. Possibly poor hygiene. It didn’t look bloody. Does anyone have any ideas about what might have happened? Or am I a position where I just need to wait and see?
 

She dis appear to be nesting. I had a small litter box in there. It had recycled, clean paper like stuff in it. She was trying to pull the box out of the corner and tip it over. After a moment of her working on that I went in and dumped it for her, in that corner. She moved the material around a bit but then she stretched and laid her head in her freshly fluffed stuff. What was that about? Was that nesting or her in a bad mood?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 21, 2019)

Carla, just wait and see, her lady parts look normal.....she will have them when its time....my first kits from Queenie were born on day 35....Dutchess had hers on day 31....good luck, your rabbits are very pretty


----------



## Carla D (Feb 21, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Carla, just wait and see, her lady parts look normal.....she will have them when its time....my first kits from Queenie were born on day 35....Dutchess had hers on day 31....good luck, your rabbits are very pretty


Thank you. I was thinking it was going to be a wait and see thing. I really hope hope she does have some babies. I’m curious to see what will come out of a Lop and upright ears rabbit mating can make. A Lop with floppy ears? A bop with upright ears? Or a flop with one of each ears?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 21, 2019)

Carla D said:


> Thank you. I was thinking it was going to be a wait and see thing. I really hope hope she does have some babies. I’m curious to see what will come out of a Lop and upright ears rabbit mating can make. A Lop with floppy ears? A bop with upright ears? Or a flop with one of each ears?


As long as they are  not sloppy ears ....she should be fine


----------



## Carla D (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## goatgurl (Feb 21, 2019)

just leave her alone, the more you fuss and hover the longer she will keep them hostage.  I love her grumpy face in yesterdays video.  hopefully all will go well and you'll be showing us pictures of cute babies in a few days.


----------



## Carla D (Feb 21, 2019)

goatgurl said:


> just leave her alone, the more you fuss and hover the longer she will keep them hostage.  I love her grumpy face in yesterdays video.  hopefully all will go well and you'll be showing us pictures of cute babies in a few days.


I have to agree with you about leaving her alone. I’ve had to move her twice in the last few days. I really hope I didn’t stress her to the point of her losing her babies.

She always looks on the grumpy side. I think her sassafras look is charming.


----------

